# For Army Medics



## TxLadyAngler (Oct 6, 2004)

My dad was an Army Medic during Vietnam and currently I'm "sponsoring" an Army Medic through www.soldiersangels.org. To say the least, it has been a very fulfilling and rewarding experience to correspond with the SGT that is currently on his 2nd tour in Iraq. He has lost 9 medics this tour and he's only 1/2 way through (last tour he lost 0). He shared with me that (not unlike in other wars) the insurgents are shooting soldiers and then purposely taking out the medics when they run to the soldiers aide.

There really aren't any words that can express how much I respect the men and women serving our country. But I tried my best with this poem. If you know any medics, please share it with them. Encouragement and appreciation from us means everything to them, especially now.

Also, if you'd like to know more about Soldier's Angels, feel free to PM me.

For An Army Medic



Who are these men, you may ask?

Putting us before their own

Going toward danger without any fear

While others only condone.



What makes them do it? Why should they care?

There may not be words to describe.

Their heart is like no other, 

They don't know the meaning of hide.



And yet of all the soldiers, all honorable and brave,

There's a special one from this group

Saving others from the grave.



He is an Army medic, not sheltering from the guns.

His job is to help those find shelter 

Who can no longer fight nor run.



A special breed is he, more unselfish than all others.

Not only fighting for his country, 

He looks after enlisted sisters and brothers.



He'll stay through the fight, by the soldier's side.

Not leaving until the end.

And the soldiers know that next to God,

He is a soldier's best friend.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

I agree. I was a medic during Viet Nam on a MACV advisory team.


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

WTG Pat....2 of our 11 "adopted" Soldiers/Marines have been Medics...one a young lady Corporal from Corpus Christi, all of them are home now except 1.
Several still call and e-mail us....They DO appreciate the support.

God's blessings to you Lady...


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2007)

I can't read the poem. The font is too small on my monitor. I do appreciate your effort to honor the medics who serve our troops!

Thank you from an Army Medic (MOS 910 & 911) of the early '60s.

-JAW-


----------

